# Result from DIY Beauty Dish ....



## henryalg01 (Mar 21, 2013)

I just made DIY Flash Beauty Dish made from plastic bowl...this is the result.... 



 

this is the Beauty dish....


----------



## henryalg01 (Mar 21, 2013)

btw i think i'm in a wrong room...anyone can help me how to move this to lighting and hardware ?


----------



## ronlane (Mar 21, 2013)

a cd and one of the silver lights from a hardware store? What bulb are you using.

Very interesting.


----------



## henryalg01 (Mar 21, 2013)

ronlane said:


> a cd and one of the silver lights from a hardware store? What bulb are you using.
> 
> Very interesting.



A CD and cover the hole with silver plaster and i brush with silver inside and black outside ...i use Flash


----------



## ronlane (Mar 21, 2013)

can you post a picture of the backside of it, please?


----------



## henryalg01 (Mar 21, 2013)

ronlane said:


> can you post a picture of the backside of it, please?



ok wait...


----------



## henryalg01 (Mar 21, 2013)

here they are ...front,back and side view...


----------



## timor (Mar 21, 2013)

I am interested to. Results look not bad.


----------



## henryalg01 (Mar 21, 2013)

timor said:


> I am interested to. Results look not bad.



really..??? thx...no plus minus ?


----------



## LouR (Mar 21, 2013)

Well, the left side is a bit hot, but something like a white handkerchief over the light would act like a softbox.


----------



## henryalg01 (Mar 21, 2013)

LouR said:


> Well, the left side is a bit hot, but something like a white handkerchief over the light would act like a softbox.



you mean add more defuser ?


----------



## ronlane (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I agree that it is a little hot but nothing that powering down the flash and/or moving it in/out wouldn't help with.


----------



## henryalg01 (Mar 21, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Thanks for sharing. I agree that it is a little hot but nothing that powering down the flash and/or moving it in/out wouldn't help with.



well nothing to lose to try...i'm gonna add white strip nylon over the light


----------



## Derrel (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes, I think a white nylon diffuser "cap" might improve the evenness of the light. It's difficult to tell though, from the sample photos.

A good way to test a light modifier is to shoot it in a totally darkened room, aimed at a wall, and see how the light tends to be spread out by the modifier. Shoot from close,like 1 meter, then farther away, then about 3 meters distant, and see what the beam spread is actually like, if it is HOT in the center and weak at the edges, etc.


----------



## henryalg01 (Mar 21, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Yes, I think a white nylon diffuser "cap" might improve the evenness of the light. It's difficult to tell though, from the sample photos.
> 
> A good way to test a light modifier is to shoot it in a totally darkened room, aimed at a wall, and see how the light tends to be spread out by the modifier. Shoot from close,like 1 meter, then farther away, then about 3 meters distant, and see what the beam spread is actually like, if it is HOT in the center and weak at the edges, etc.



good idea Derrel...why it not in my mind....


----------



## ronlane (Mar 21, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Yes, I think a white nylon diffuser "cap" might improve the evenness of the light. It's difficult to tell though, from the sample photos.
> 
> A good way to test a light modifier is to shoot it in a totally darkened room, aimed at a wall, and see how the light tends to be spread out by the modifier. Shoot from close,like 1 meter, then farther away, then about 3 meters distant, and see what the beam spread is actually like, if it is HOT in the center and weak at the edges, etc.



Thanks for waiting until NOW to tell me this Derrel. - Seriously, thanks, I just wished I'd have known a month or two ago.


----------



## Mully (Mar 21, 2013)

Shoot through a white umbrella instead of bouncing light out of it.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 21, 2013)

Sorry,Ron...I was gone for six weeks or so. A couple of articles that show this kind of testing/previewing of how modifiers cast their light:

Rob Galbraith DPI: Comparing softness, brightness and light cast

I&#039;ve moved the blog ?> zackarias.com/blog » Shoot Through Umbrella vs. Softbox


----------



## henryalg01 (Mar 21, 2013)

Mully said:


> Shoot through a white umbrella instead of bouncing light out of it.



what do you mean ? flash+beautydish+umbrella ? or just flash+umbrella ? if you mean flash+umbrella so there's no point i made the beauty dish that cost me about $1


----------



## Thayli (Mar 21, 2013)

I made one similar a while back, except instead of cd I just had cardboard with silver tape. I used a layer of shower curtain as my diffuser, sometimes 2 if I wanted a really soft light. Ive found cheap $5 shower curtain to be handy as an extra diffuser on everything, including softboxes.


----------



## henryalg01 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thayli said:


> I made one similar a while back, except instead of cd I just had cardboard with silver tape. I used a layer of shower curtain as my diffuser, sometimes 2 if I wanted a really soft light. Ive found cheap $5 shower curtain to be handy as an extra diffuser on everything, including softboxes.



when you mention shower now i remember something easy like doff shower cap


----------



## Thayli (Mar 21, 2013)

henryalg01 said:


> Thayli said:
> 
> 
> > I made one similar a while back, except instead of cd I just had cardboard with silver tape. I used a layer of shower curtain as my diffuser, sometimes 2 if I wanted a really soft light. Ive found cheap $5 shower curtain to be handy as an extra diffuser on everything, including softboxes.
> ...



That would be easier than what i did lol, I have lots of string, lots of measuring, and lots of cutting. And i used a 140w bulb, not flash either, so youre way ahead of me. Think everything included cost me $14.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 21, 2013)

What bowl did you both use?


----------



## henryalg01 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thayli said:


> henryalg01 said:
> 
> 
> > Thayli said:
> ...



well i wanna make another one with tornado 40 watt = 240watt bulb about $9-10 i used before for my softbox but problem is the bulb is to big there is small bulb about 120watt but warm white not white


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 21, 2013)

Thayli said:


> I made one similar a while back, except instead of cd I just had cardboard with silver tape. I used a layer of shower curtain as my diffuser, sometimes 2 if I wanted a really soft light. Ive found cheap $5 shower curtain to be handy as an extra diffuser on everything, including softboxes.



How about a sponge bob squarepants shower curtain, would this work?


j/k

That's a pretty inventive use of a shower curtain, but makes sense.


----------



## henryalg01 (Mar 21, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> Thayli said:
> 
> 
> > I made one similar a while back, except instead of cd I just had cardboard with silver tape. I used a layer of shower curtain as my diffuser, sometimes 2 if I wanted a really soft light. Ive found cheap $5 shower curtain to be handy as an extra diffuser on everything, including softboxes.
> ...



lol my wife has angrybird one .....btw this is my DIY soft box , from PVC,strip nylon and on it there are standard reflector bought from the store about $0,6 each with 23watt=100watt $4


----------



## henryalg01 (Mar 21, 2013)

ronlane said:


> What bowl did you both use?



vegetables plastic bowl $0,5 and the plastic is not OK for the food so i choose this because i'm not using for food and its VERRYYY CHEAAAP lol


----------



## Thayli (Mar 21, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> Thayli said:
> 
> 
> > I made one similar a while back, except instead of cd I just had cardboard with silver tape. I used a layer of shower curtain as my diffuser, sometimes 2 if I wanted a really soft light. Ive found cheap $5 shower curtain to be handy as an extra diffuser on everything, including softboxes.
> ...



Well I guess you could start getting some interesting spongebob images on your background lol.



Thats mine with the shower curtain peeled back. There was a cardboard cone that wrapped round it to make it bigger with a tin-foil interior at one point (I still had my tin-foil reflectors at this point as well), but thats long gone. Dosent look like much now, but my first 6 months of taking pictures was this light (minus beauty attachments), a 2ftx3ft tin foil on plywood reflector, and a 5mp olympus E-20.

Never used it much as a beauty dish though, could never get a result I liked. (Read into that, I didnt know how to use it).


Just a thumbnail.


----------



## henryalg01 (Mar 21, 2013)

hmmm...can you try to put the diffuser  deeper ,thats why i'm not using reflector but plastic bowl  , its to small and not enough space to spread the light , look at mine you can see the different


----------



## tirediron (Mar 22, 2013)

henryalg01 said:


> btw i think i'm in a wrong room...anyone can help me how to move this to lighting and hardware ?


Yep!


----------



## henryalg01 (Mar 22, 2013)

tirediron said:


> henryalg01 said:
> 
> 
> > btw i think i'm in a wrong room...anyone can help me how to move this to lighting and hardware ?
> ...



Haha ty tirediron....i though no one care about this....ty si much


----------



## henryalg01 (Mar 22, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Sorry,Ron...I was gone for six weeks or so. A couple of articles that show this kind of testing/previewing of how modifiers cast their light:
> 
> Rob Galbraith DPI: Comparing softness, brightness and light cast
> 
> I&#039;ve moved the blog ?> zackarias.com/blog » Shoot Through Umbrella vs. Softbox



If i'm not wrong they even made a thread about you ...Derrel is missing lol


----------



## henryalg01 (Mar 22, 2013)

anyway i followed Derrel method this is with and without strip nylon :


----------

